# Matisse and Picasso's ever updating picture gallery of cuteness



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

I figured I'd start a fun thread like most others have! Here I'll showcase some lovely pictures of my two boys, Matisse and Picasso, being cute as buttons. Every photo or grouping will have a short description so I can look back at all the memories!

Sharing the swing, like good boys


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I just love those sweet baby faces


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So adorable!!*


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I just love those sweet baby faces


I personally can't stop looking at them, to me the cere look so plump and squishy which makes me think of chubby baby fat!


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

After breakfast nap on a rainy afternoon while Bob Ross makes beautiful paintings in the background, too cute


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sweet how they are snuggled up to one another.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love their setup, they look so sweet!


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

The boys enjoying some home grown Oat groats! I was growing these for wheat grass for my own health before I even considered birds, win win. These were going to be for next year's planting but I can sacrifice a little for my friends. 

Nibbling curiously...hmmmm









Tasty snack detected, chow time!


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

I get so caught up just soaking up my days with these absolute angels that I forgot to post this precious moment! Enjoying the last warm day this year, catching some sun for a few hours before it sets. They look so blissed.


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Matisse is an absolute ham and I love the goofy things he does. This time I caught him on video, dancing it up towards Picasso before a quick beak kiss. These birds are too cute for words sometimes. Bonus clip of a short tweet and bop!


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Matisse is thankful for millet! Picasso says he's too blurry today for a photo 🤣 I can't believe I caught a pretty clear photo of him going for a bite. Their little tongues are cute even? 😍


----------



## Mr.Birdie (2 mo ago)

ShleeTheRat said:


> After breakfast nap on a rainy afternoon while Bob Ross makes beautiful paintings in the background, too cute
> View attachment 264906


Nice setup


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Having a good time this morning! Bought some paper bedding for foraging opportunities, noticed my boys like throwing things and scratching/digging!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like Matisse wants it all for himself , I don't think I would be comfortable with that paper bedding, make sure they do not try and eat it, you can also use timothy hay for them to forage in.


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Looks like Matisse wants it all for himself , I don't think I would be comfortable with that paper bedding, make sure they do not try and eat it, you can also use timothy hay for them to forage in.


Thanks for the tip. I actually was looking at hay too but ultimately decided on paper. I don't know why you think it would be unsafe as it's just cellulous fiber and wood, I made sure it was from sustainable sources/safe material and free of dust. I am also aware baby budgies, just like human babies, explore with their mouths. I picked this paper bedding specifically because it was in compact clumps that could easily be removed if my little buggers decided it was good chewing/eating. I also monitor my guys the entire time they're awake (I even time my pee break for the day during their nap LOL). I'm so glad you're looking out for my birds Cody but I promise you, I am too.  I'll just dump this paper for my worm composting bin if you feel it's unsafe, to the market for some hay!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My concern with the bedding is that if enough of it is ingested it may get impacted in the crop and cause problems but they may not be swallowing any of it.


----------

